# [Sep 6, 2011] Hail Seizures Brooklyn- September 6th (Brooklyn, NY)



## Ali LP (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm booking a Hail Seizures show on the two abandoned rooftops next to my apartment in Brooklyn.

September 6th 244 Madison St. Brooklyn NY
w/ Wood Spider & Stefan Fink

Still looking for some other musicians, open to suggestions. The show is 100% acoustic. Looking for old-timey/crusty/folky bands to play. Hit me up if you are interested.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 24, 2011)

Ali LP said:


> I'm booking a Hail Seizures show on the two abandoned rooftops next to my apartment in Brooklyn.
> 
> September 6th 244 Madison St. Brooklyn NY
> w/ Wood Spider & Stefan Fink
> ...



is there a suggested donation or entrance fee? I'll most likely still be in NY for a few weeks.


----------



## Ali LP (Aug 26, 2011)

Probably $3-5 sliding scale to help give touring folks gas money. No one turned away for lack of funds.

Also the venue might be moved. More info to come.


----------



## Ali LP (Sep 5, 2011)

Venue got moved because of possible rain: http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=171662756241463


----------

